
An Unintended Consequence of Wal-Mart Pay Raise: Unhappy Workers - jrs235
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-06/an-unintended-consequence-of-wal-mart-pay-raise-unhappy-workers?cmpid=yahoo
======
jrs235
“It is pitting people against each other,” said Charmaine Givens-Thomas, a
10-year veteran who makes $12 an hour at a store near Chicago and belongs to
OUR Walmart, a union-backed group that has lobbied for better working
conditions. “It hurts morale when people feel like they aren’t being
appreciated. I hear people every day talking about looking for other jobs and
wanting to remove themselves from Wal-Mart and a job that will make them feel
like that.”

